# Gentoo ohne CD/ROM-Laufwerk übers Lan installieren? [NEW]

## -jEsus-

Ich möchte Gentoo auf meinem Laptop installieren,

nur leider ist mir mein CD/ROM-Laufwerk eingegangen...

Zur verfügung habe ich noch folgendes:

- Zweiter Rechner mit WinXP (auf dem geht das Laufwerk)

- Die Gentoo LiveCD (die ich auf dem Laptop installieren möchte)

- Die beiden Rechner sind mittels CrossOver-Kabel direkt miteinander verbunden

Geht es vom Laptop irgendwie auf den anderen Rechner und dessen GentooCD im Laufwerk zuzugreifen und es übers Lan zu installieren?

(kein WakeOnLan verfügbar)   :Sad: 

Wenn ja, bitte so erklären das es für einen Linux-Anfänger wie mich verständlich ist...

Bitte helft mir, ich bin schon ziemlich verzweifelt...

Danke im vorrausLast edited by -jEsus- on Sat Mar 13, 2004 8:43 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## steveb

sag bloss, du hast kein floppy in diesem ding?

wenn du ein floppy hast, dann kannst du gentoo locker auf deinem notebook installieren. lass mich wissen, wenn du mehr infos brauchst.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

jo floppy hab ich auf beiden rechnern und die funzen auch...

ich hab mir schon gedacht, irgendwie ein floppy-linux zu booten und dann von dem aus, auf den anderen Rechner zuzugreifen usw. ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

aber ich hab keine ahnung von der materie also bitte schritt für schritt anleitung

danke

----------

## steveb

okay. ich habe bg rescue benutzt, als ich auch einen server installieren musste bei dem das cdrom nicht booten wollte (compaq proliant 1500). du findest bg rescue auf http://omnibus.uni-freiburg.de/~giannone/rescue/current/

dann einfach diese 2 disks erstellen und mit ihnen booten. danach mit net-setup oder so was das netzwerk zum laufen bringen. danach habe ich die partitionen erstellt. und dann habe ich die partitionen schön unter /mnt/gentoo (gemäss anleitung) gemountet und das stage3 vom netzwerk runter gezogen (habe zwar dann einen bootstrap gemacht und alles frisch installiert als wäre es ein stage1 aber mit dem stage3 hatte ich einfach von anfang an mehr tools zu verfügung und konnte sofort mit ssh und sonstigem zeugs den server remote installieren. das hätte ich mit stage1 nicht so schnell geschafft).

nachdem ich die stage3 datei runtergeladen habe, habe ich sie schön entpackt (auch wieder gemäss anleitung) und dann habe ich den ganz normalen setup durchgeführt wie immer.

ich habe einfach bei mir geschaut, dass ich so schnell wie möglich einen laufenden kernel auf der kiste hatte, damit ich mit der kiste nativ booten konnte. es war mir am anfang nicht wichtig, ob alles optimal läuft oder nicht. ich wollte einfach dass das ding selbst bootet. also habe ich grub installiert, metalog, fcron und dann den kernel. und den kernel schnell übersetzt und installiert und schon los gebootet. nachdem die kiste oben war, habe ich sie komplett gebootstrapt und nach dem bootstrap habe ich alle packete ausser die die im bootstrap übersetzt werden, nochmals übersetzt.

und das war es schon. die kiste läuft und ist genau gleich wie jede andere gentoo kiste  :Wink: 

gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

vielen dank ich probires gleich ...

----------

## dertobi123

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml

----------

## steveb

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml

 bin sprachlos  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml bin sprachlos 

 

Jo, ich find die Dokumentation auch gut, zumal auch noch genau das drinn steht, was hier gefragt ist. Sensationell, oder?

----------

## steveb

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*    *dertobi123 wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml bin sprachlos  
> 
> Jo, ich find die Dokumentation auch gut, zumal auch noch genau das drinn steht, was hier gefragt ist. Sensationell, oder?

 genau! das erspart viel viel nerven.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

k, das mit dem bg rescue hat nicht funktioniert ...

(boot failed)

und die methoden auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/altinstall.xml

versteh ich nicht ganz ...

ich möchte immer noch übers lan installieren hab aber 0 ahnung von linux

aller anfang ist schwer also bitte ich euch um eine

Schritt-für-Schritt - Anleitung für absolute noobs

ich kann Windows nicht mehr sehn also bitte habt geduld mit mir und erklärt mir alles nötige

danke

----------

## steveb

was hat mit bg rescue nicht geklappt? du schreibst zwar was von "boot failed" aber wo ist das genau passiert? wie weit bist du damit gekommen?

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

nach dem loading vmlinuz .....

Boot:failed Please insert other disk and press a key

so etwas in der richtung

disk 2 einlegen bringt nichts, da hängt er sich auf

disk 1 nochmal macht er das selbe wieder ...

geht das auch anders?

für absolute noobs?

hauptsache kein Windows mehr   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

sieht so aus, als hättest du die disketten nicht richtig geschrieben.

kannst du mal einen satz anderer disketten probieren? die dann aber zerst formatieren und dann mit

```
dd if=rescue-1.img of=/dev/fd0u1440

dd if=rescue-2.img of=/dev/fd0u1440
```

neu erstellen und dann nochmals versuchen?

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

k ich habs unter win mit rawrite2 geschafft ...

so ich bin dann also in der konsole und weiß nicht weiter

ich brauch nur eine anleitung wie ich bis zum cd-laufwerk am WinXP Rechner komm

ab da weiß ích allein weiter

nur was muss ich alles eingeben, und braucht ich am anderen rechner irgenwas spezielles?

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> k ich habs unter win mit rawrite2 geschafft ...

 super! erste hürde geschafft!

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> so ich bin dann also in der konsole und weiß nicht weiter

 also zuerst einmal musst du mit fdisk die partitionen am notebook erstellen. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein ide system hast, dann müsstest du folgendes machen (kannst du übrigens in der gentoo doku auch nachlesen):

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```

danach die dinger noch formatieren (steht auch in der gentoo doku wie du das machst)

nachdem du die partitionen erstellt hast, musst du sie mounten:

```
mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

mount -t <dein filesystem> /dev/hda<nummer deiner root partition> /mnt/gentoo

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/proc

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t <dein filesystem> /dev/hda<nummer deiner boot partition> /mnt/gentoo/boot

swapon /dev/hda<nummer deiner swap partition>

mount -t proc -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

das wäre es schon mal mit den wichtigsten schritten.

dann kannst du über smbmount die stage datei von deinem winxp gerät runter laden und auf /mnt/gentoo extrahieren.

ab diesen moment kannst du 1 zu 1 die doku von gentoo verfolgen. (also chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash, dann env-update, dann source /etc/profile, dann emerge rsync, usw....)

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> ich brauch nur eine anleitung wie ich bis zum cd-laufwerk am WinXP Rechner komm
> 
> ab da weiß ích allein weiter
> 
> nur was muss ich alles eingeben, und braucht ich am anderen rechner irgenwas spezielles?

 nein. du brauchst nichts spezielles. schau einfach, dass das netzwerk funktioniert (ich glaub in bg rescue heisst das script etwas mit net-setup oder so) und stell sicher, dass die datei resolv.conf in /etc (auf der chroot umgebung) die richtigen dns einträge hat, damit netz zugriffe korrekt laufen.

das wäre es schon.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

sehr gut,

damit müsste ich zurecht kommen...

ich hoffe ich schaff das netz zum einrichten ...

net-setup heißts glaub ich nicht ...

wie auch immer ...

wenn jemand es GANZ GENAU weiß wie ich das netz zum laufen bring muss ich selbst nicht mehr nachdenken  :Wink:  also Vorschläge?

------------------------

vielen dank SteveB

----------

## steveb

ich weiss es leider nicht mehr. aber wenn du dich an der konsole anmeldest, dann kommt doch ein banner. dort steht es genau geschrieben, wie der befehl heisst.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

wahhhhhh

ich find da nix ;(

----------

## -jEsus-

bin zumindest ein stückerl weiter ...

hab meine netzwerkkarte manuell konfiguriert und kann den anderen rechner pingen ...

so, und jetzt steh ich wieder...

----------

## steveb

auf der diskette ist der smbclient vorhanden. damit kannst du dich auf deinen winxp rechner mappen.

alternativ kannst du auch schnell einen der vielen zig tausend ftp-server für windows installieren (zb serv-u oder so) und dich über das ftp protokoll an die windows kiste anmelden und dort die datei runter laden.

oder du kannst dir die stage-x datei direkt mit wget vom internet runter laden. aber du solltest vorher mal schauen, dass du das routing richtig gestellt hast (route add default gw <ip-addresse-deines-gateways>) und dass du die datei /etc/resolv.conf korrekt aufgesetzt hast. zb:

```
nameserver <ip-adresse-des-dns-server-1>

nameserver <ip-adresse-des-dns-server-2>

nameserver <ip-adresse-des-dns-server-n>
```

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

na runterladen sicher nicht (ISDN) ;(

den smbclient check ich nicht...

verdammt fach-chinesisch

ich würde es gerne mit smbclient versuchen ...

wenn ich nur mit dem teil zurechtkommen würde ;(((

----------

## steveb

ouch.... das wird dann aber eine harte nuss mit dir  :Wink: 

hast du auch schön brav die partitionen gemacht?

hast du auch die partitionen formatiert?

hast du sie gemäss anleitung auf /mnt/gentoo usw gemountet?

dann versuch mal so was:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

smbclient //<systemname_oder_ip_adresse_des_winxp_systems>/<share_name> <passwort> -U <benutzername>
```

auf den 2 disketten ist alles einwenig anders, da vieles mit busybox gemacht ist. da sind die programme nicht so aufgeblasen wie im normalen linux. bei mir gibt smbclient folgenden output:

```
Usage: smbclient service <password> [options]

Version 2.2.8a

        -s smb.conf           pathname to smb.conf file

        -O socket_options     socket options to use

        -R name resolve order use these name resolution services only

        -M host               send a winpopup message to the host

        -i scope              use this NetBIOS scope

        -N                    don't ask for a password

        -n netbios name.      Use this name as my netbios name

        -d debuglevel         set the debuglevel

        -P                    connect to service as a printer

        -p port               connect to the specified port

        -l log basename.      Basename for log/debug files

        -h                    Print this help message.

        -I dest IP            use this IP to connect to

        -E                    write messages to stderr instead of stdout

        -U username           set the network username

        -L host               get a list of shares available on a host

        -t terminal code      terminal i/o code {sjis|euc|jis7|jis8|junet|hex}

        -m max protocol       set the max protocol level

        -A filename           get the credentials from a file

        -W workgroup          set the workgroup name

        -T<c|x>IXFqgbNan      command line tar

        -D directory          start from directory

        -c command string     execute semicolon separated commands

        -b xmit/send buffer   changes the transmit/send buffer (default: 65520)

```

wie sieht es bei dir aus?

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

sieht bei mir ähnlich aus ...

ein paar parameter gibts nicht aber im grossen isses das selbe

welche param brauch ich überhaupt?

will nur auf D: zugreifen

und dann saugen (wie auch immer das dann geht ...)

----------

## -jEsus-

bitte ein beispiel

PS. ich muss dich ja ziemlich nerven ;(

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> bitte ein beispiel
> 
> PS. ich muss dich ja ziemlich nerven ;(

 NEIN! du nervst mich nicht! schlussendlich bin ich hier freiwillig im forum und versuche dir zu helfen. ich kann jederzeit weg gehen.

das problem ist, dass ich mit knapp über 40° fieber hier sitze und die zeit mir so vor kommt, als würde sie ganz ganz langsam verstreichen. ich bin einwenig ungeduldig und die gelenke schmerzen mich.

aber das alles hat mit dir nichts zu tun. bleib locker  :Wink: 

also: wegen dem laufwerk D:

ich würde dir empfehlen mal das laufwerk d: unter einem anderen namen in windows xp frei zu geben (ist einfacher. nennen wir es mal cdrom im weiteren verlauf dieser geschichte)

ich benütze die ip adresse 192.168.0.100 als die ip adresse des winxp systems (nur so als beispiel. es kann ja bei dir etwas anderes sein)

des weiteren benütze ich mal den benutzernamen "jesus" als den namen, der auf der windows xp kiste sich anmelden kann und als passwort benütze ich "maria" (auch nur so ein beispiel. bei dir kann ja das anders sein)

dann müsstest du schnell auf deine gentoo kiste gehen und dort:

smbclient //192.168.0.100/cdrom maria -U jesus

nachdem du das gemacht hast, bist du in der smbclient umgebung und du kannst dann dort mit dem befehl help eine liste der unterstützten befehle erhalten. bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
?              altname        archive        blocksize      cancel

cd             chmod          chown          del            dir

du             exit           get            help           history

lcd            link           lowercase      ls             mask

md             mget           mkdir          more           mput

newer          open           print          printmode      prompt

put            pwd            q              queue          quit

rd             recurse        rename         rm             rmdir

setmode        symlink        tar            tarmode        translate

!
```

soweit so gut. dann kannst du mit dem befehl "recurse" mal die option einschalten, dass ganze verzeichnise jeweils recursiv runter oder rauf geladen werden. (wenn du das nicht brauchst, dann schalte es besser nicht ein).

wenn du das hast, kannst du dann mit dem befehl "mget *" alles vom share "cdrom" runterladen.

wenn du nicht zu jeder datei noch ein "y" mitgeben möchtest, dann schalte es doch einfach mit dem befehlt "prompt" aus.

zu jedem der aufgeführten befehle kannst du mit "help <befehl>" eine kleine hilfestellung erhalten.

okay... ich glaube das ist jetzt genug info.

kannst du das mal versuchen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## steveb

ich gehe jetzt mal in die pfanne. bin recht abgeschlagen. werde bei gelegenheit morgen mal rein schauen. hoffendlich bist du dann schon weiter gekommen.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## steveb

vergiss nicht meinen beitrag auf der vorherigen seite. der sollte dir über die runden helfen.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

```
No interface found for addres 10.0.0.121

Added interface ip=10.0.0.121 bcast=10.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

Session request failed (131,130) with myname=RESCUE destname=... (XP IP)

Called name not present

Try to connect to another name (instead of 169.xxx (XP IP))

You may find the -I option usefull for this
```

hab aber alles richtig angegeben ;(

der name passt bei meiner XP-Maschiene auch   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -jEsus-

ich glaub ich versuchs mit einem ftp server

hab bullet proof ftp server installiert ...

muss nur noch herausfinden wie diese verdammten befehle gehen

----------

## steveb

du meinst die befehle für ftp?

ich glaube in bg-rescue hast du so etwas wie einen ftp, der die console nachmacht.

ich glaub das ding heisst cmdftp oder ähnlich.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

hui ich kann drauf zugreifen ...

ich schätze mal in den stages-Ordner uaf der CD rein und es irgendwie ...

ja was eigentlich?

oder zuerst irgendwie mounten?

kleiner hinweis bitte, bin kurz vorm ziel

(also für einen absoluten anfänger ist die übers-lan-methode ja verdammt schwer zu kapieren  :Wink:  )

----------

## steveb

was für einen install möchtest du denn machen?

stage 1, stage 2 oder stage 3?

ich würde dir empfehlen mal den stage 3 install zu machen und wenn du dennoch auf deine ziel-cpu optimieren möchtest, einfach nochmals den bootstrap durchführen.

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> also für einen absoluten anfänger ist die übers-lan-methode ja verdammt schwer zu kapieren 

 nicht nur für anfänger! ich kenne nicht so viele leute, die das ohne grosses tam-tam schaffen würden.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

moment....

also ich hab jetzt alle partitionen gemäß anleitung gemacht

ich kann auf den anderen rechner und dessen CD laufwerk zugreifen

so ich bin jetzt also in der cmdftp drinnen und hab die stage3.blabla.tar vor mir.

brauch ich jetzt irgendwelche commandos um die zu insallieren?

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> moment....
> 
> also ich hab jetzt alle partitionen gemäß anleitung gemacht
> 
> ich kann auf den anderen rechner und dessen CD laufwerk zugreifen
> ...

 ja! du musst mal temporär das ding zu dir auf die formatierte root partition kopieren und dann dort extrahieren.

wenn du noch die grp dateien hast, musst du die auch nach unten kopieren.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

also ich kopier mit einem komando das ich noch nicht kenne

diese tar archive auf hda3, also meine root part.

so hab ich das jetzt verstanden ...

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> also ich kopier mit einem komando das ich noch nicht kenne
> 
> diese tar archive auf hda3, also meine root part.
> 
> so hab ich das jetzt verstanden ...

 ist das jetzt ein witz oder meinst du das ernst?

beispiel: du musst mit:

```
cp stage3-i686-20040218.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/stage3-i686-20040218.tar.bz2
```

das stage3 ding auf deine root partition kopieren.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

lol dachte ichs mir doch ...

bin nur verdammt verunsichert

danke für die hilfe

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> lol dachte ichs mir doch ...
> 
> bin nur verdammt verunsichert
> 
> danke für die hilfe

 bleib locker  :Wink: 

du kannst fast nichts falsch machen, dass man nicht wieder hinbiegen kann.

wenn du die kiste am laufen hast, dann schuldest du mir einen tee oder einen guten caffee

-> auf deine kosten  :Wink: 

gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

wahh no free disk space sagt er mir ...

seltsam ...

kann man nachträglich mit den disketten die platte wieder formatieren ?

(also alle daten löschen?)

könnte sein das noch was vom Windows drauf is ...

omg ich noob ;(

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> wahh no free disk space sagt er mir ...
> 
> seltsam ...
> 
> kann man nachträglich mit den disketten die platte wieder formatieren ?
> ...

 

natürlich kannst du das.

mach mal folgendes:

- booten mit den disketten

- dann fdisk /dev/hda starten

- dann mit "p" die liste der partitionen anzeigen

- dann mit "d" jede dieser partitionen löschen

- dann mit "n" neue partitionen erstellen

- dann mit "a" die boot partition aktivieren

- dann mit "t" die swap partition auf typ spaw stellen

- dann mit "w" die partitionstabelle neu schreiben

- dann einen REBOOT machen

- dann mit mkfs.xxx die partitionen boot und root neu formatieren

- dann die paritionen mounten gemäss anleitung

- dann mit ftp die stage3 datei runter laden und entpacken

- dann die doku wieter verfolgen....

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

ich kanns auch nimma mounten ...

findet kein reguläres dateisystem

ich hab mir die damn platte voll verhaut...

jetzt kann ich von neuem beginnen ...

aber zuerst muss ich irgendwie die platte formatieren

----------

## -jEsus-

k ich versuchs mal

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> ich kanns auch nimma mounten ...
> 
> findet kein reguläres dateisystem
> 
> ich hab mir die damn platte voll verhaut...
> ...

 locker... mach mal das was ich oben geschrieben habe.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

super danke

und die swap partition muss ich auch so irgendwie formatieren, oder nicht?

müsste doch auch irgendwie gehen oder?

thx²

----------

## steveb

steht doch in der doku  :Wink: 

mkswap heisst der befehl.

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

und dann mit dem befehl swapon auf die betreffende partition swappen  :Wink: 

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

```
Downloading stage3-blablabla.tar.bz2, 141798722 bytes.

superious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

cmdftp: unexpected error No space left on device
```

hab hda3 richtig auf /mnt/gentoo gemounted

(ist ext3 format)

bin genau nach deiner Beschreibung durchgegangen   :Shocked: 

bin verwirrt[/code]

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Downloading stage3-blablabla.tar.bz2, 141798722 bytes.
> 
> ...

 okay... und was hast du als befehl im cmdftp eingegeben?

versch doch mal zuerst auf /mnt/gentoo zu wechseln und dann cmdftp zu starten.

was bekommst du übrigens, wenn du den befehl "df -h" eingibst?

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

hab eingeben

cd stages

cp stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2

und dann hat er immer bi 14% geloaded und dann mit einem "-" davor wieder runtergezählt

nach dem 3ten mal zirka wars aus

df -h probier i glei mom

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> hab eingeben
> 
> cd stages
> 
> cp stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2
> ...

 sieht so aus, als hättest du netz probleme. aber ist nicht so wichtig. du kannst ja mit ftp einen resume machen. einfach weiter versuchen, bis das ding unten ist.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

df -h

xxx

xxx

/dev/hda1 -----> /mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/hda3 -----> /mnt/gentoo

/dev/hda1 -----> /mnt/gentoo/boot

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> df -h
> 
> xxx
> 
> xxx
> ...

 da müsste mehr kommen. vorallem müssten da noch die grössenangaben der partitionen vorhanden sein.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

jo stimmt

hda1 hat 32M

und hda3 18gig

alles nach vorschrift

----------

## -jEsus-

MOMENT

/dev/root ist zu 77% in use

tmpfs zu 100%     ????????

der rest auf 0%

(df -h)

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> jo stimmt
> 
> hda1 hat 32M
> 
> und hda3 18gig
> ...

 super  :Wink: 

also nur noch das stage3 runterladen. dann ist es gegessen  :Wink: 

du kannst natürlich auch das stage3 via ftp (also ftp://....) mit wget runter laden:

```
wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp ftp://10.0.0.121/stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## -jEsus-

anscheinend schreibt er das archive in tmpfs oder so statt mnt/gentoo

kenn mi ur nimma aus

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> MOMENT
> 
> /dev/root ist zu 77% in use
> 
> tmpfs zu 100%     ????????
> ...

 /dev/root gibt es so oder so nicht. ist offenbar etwas dass von bg-rescue benutzt wird. aber das ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, denn dich muss eigendlich nur /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 und /dev/hda3 interessieren. der rest ist nur für das rescue system.

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> anscheinend schreibt er das archive in tmpfs oder so statt mnt/gentoo
> 
> kenn mi ur nimma aus

 komisch.

kannst du es mal so machen?

```
cd /

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

umount /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

swapon /dev/hda2

cd /mnt/gentoo

wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp ftp://10.0.0.121/stage3-bl4bl4bl4.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf stage?-*.tar.bz2

cd /
```

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

er sagt von anfang an das ich keinen freien speicher mehr hab ...

ich bin mir sicher, dass das alles in den temporären ordner tmpfs geldaen wird ...

und der is aber voll

ich muss also irgendwie schaffen das er tmpfs auf mnt/gentoo schreibt ...

vieleicht mounten?

----------

## steveb

 *-jEsus- wrote:*   

> er sagt von anfang an das ich keinen freien speicher mehr hab ...
> 
> ich bin mir sicher, dass das alles in den temporären ordner tmpfs geldaen wird ...
> 
> und der is aber voll
> ...

 nein! tmpfs ist die eine sache /dev/hda3 ist die andere!

du MUSST /dev/hda3 auf /mnt/gentoo mounten!

also:

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

und dann startest du den kopierbefehl!

und wenn du dann auf /mnt/gentoo schreibst, schreibst du auf die erste ide disk, 3te partition. um tempfs brauchst du dich nicht zu kümmern, weil tempfs nur für bg-rescue benutzt wird. denn es muss ja irgendwie funktionieren, ohne dabei auf die disks zu schreiben. darum erstellt bg-rescue ein filesystem im speicher und benutzt dafür tempfs.

gruss

steve

----------

## -jEsus-

yeah ...

ich weiß es 

cp kopierts nur in den temp ordner

der "d" befehl schreibts lokal !!!!

wahh bin ich happy

nie wieder windows danke bussi steveB

----------

## -jEsus-

omg wenn ich ihm diese tar zeile hinschreib zeigt er mir nur wie man den befehl benutz ...

er schaut gar nicht darauf was ich hingeschrieben hab

(wie in der anleitung hab ichs gemacht)

----------

## -jEsus-

```

rescue:/mnt/gentoo# tar -xvjpf /mnt/gentoo/stage3-blablabla.tar.bz2

Usage: tar -[czZxtv0] [--exclude FILE] [-X FILE][-f TARFILE] [-C DIR] [FILE(s)] ...

```

hilfe?

----------

## firefly

wie es aussieht kann das tar kein bzip2 entpacken (das j in  -xvjpf seht für bzip2)

dekomprimiere die stage3 file erst mit

```
bzip2 -d stage3-blbla.tar.bz2
```

und dann solltest du mit 

```
tar -xvpf stage3-blabla-tar
```

das packet entpacken können.

gruß firefly

----------

## -jEsus-

aber der tar befehl von rescue kennt den parameter p und f nicht ...

???   :Shocked: 

----------

## -jEsus-

aber der tar befehl von rescue kennt den parameter p und f nicht ...

???   :Shocked: 

----------

## firefly

da er den p parameter nicht kennt lass ihn einfach weg,das sollte in diesem fall kein problem darstellen(hoff ich doch)

den f parameter kennt er nur musst du ihn extra angeben

so sollte das entpacken funktionieren:

```
tar -xv -f stage3-blbla.tar
```

gruß

Firefly

----------

## firefly

beim p parameter wird tar mitgeteilt , das er die rechte der dateien beim entpacken nicht verändern soll.

Da dieser parameter nicht von der busybox version von tar unterstützt wird nehme ich an das er die rechte so übernimmt wie sie im archiv drinnstehen.

edit: Ich hab grad  hier gelesen das die dateirechte wie sie im archiv stehen übernommen werden.

----------

## -jEsus-

bei env-update schreibt er mir

```
illegal instruction
```

bitte um schnelle hilfe

----------

## -jEsus-

bei env-update schreibt er mir

```
illegal instruction
```

bitte um schnelle hilfe

----------

